# Main reason you hunt



## huntergaither (Jun 29, 2008)

*?*

i hunt mostly for the meat. i dont care if i shoot a big buck or not. i just shoot watever steps out first in range


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

getting outside with friends, and MEAT!!!!!!!! why else


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I hunt for fun... now i say this in the most ethical way...

I love gettin out in the timber.. LOVE IT
I love having my heart practically beat outta my chest when i big buck walks out.

I love controlling the deer population.
I LOVE THE MEAT! 

I just do it to get my mind of things sometimes... but i just love the thrill of the hunt in itself... 
I just hunt to have fun... yet.. control my deer population.. and honestly... possibly save some lives (my best friend was killed in an accident with a deer... crashed through the windshield...) so thats why i love to hunt...


And... hehe to see how good i am with my bow!


----------



## hunt4meat (Jul 2, 2008)

I "hunt4meat", get it? Thats my screen name.


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

about the same exact reason bowhunter500 said


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Because I'm selfish. For me, a deer is a big strong skin, a good deal of very good meat, bones for tools, sinew, intestine (for strings), brains for tanning, and, if I'm _really_ lucky, antlers for tools and points. I also enjoy chasing after deer, squirrel (the skin of which makes eaither a great bag, in the case of grays, or a great string, in the case of foxes), turkeys (which make the best fletchings), or whatever else is abundant in the area, in season, and within range, with a good longbow and arrows I've made myself.

I enjoy it and I get alot of stuff if I succeed. So yeah, I'm just selfish.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Kegan when you kill that 27 point non typical that nets 400" your going to cut it up for knapping billets and preesure flakers right?:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Hey Kegan when you kill that 27 point non typical that nets 400" your going to cut it up for knapping billets and preesure flakers right?:wink:


Okay, I gues you're right...

Spear points:devil:!!!!:wink:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i hav a few reasons: for the meat, the thrill, for the trophie, bragging rites to my friends and to be in the outdoors.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Conservation, food, and when I hunt I feel peaceful with no worries.


----------

